# Floating Poop



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I picked up a little crown tail from Petsmart yesterday because he was in horrible condition. his fins were shredded, gills were swollen, ammonia burns, was thin, and because he had a nice long parasite poop hanging out.

He's on aquarium salt, epsom salt, and Tetra Parasite Guard. I've had him for about 24 hours now, he's pooped about 10 times between yesterday afternoon and last night. This morning when I checked on him and to feed him, there was nothing floating around his tank. When I checked again just 10 minutes ago there was a black poop floating in the tank with a parasite in it. I scooped it out to take a look and it was also pretty mushy.

In the 24 hours I've had him, he's had two water changes. He's currently in a half full quarter gallon hospital tank.

Tanks size is half a quarter gallon that stays around the 78*F range. No tank mates as he's in quarantine. 1/4 tsp aquarium salt and 1/4 tsp epsom salt have been used for 24 hours now as well as a close to accurate dosage of the parasite medication. He's been kept in the dark to keep him relaxed.

Should I be worried about this floating, black poop or is it a side effect from the poor care and and sudden medication? He's only eaten 2 pellets in the 24 hours I've had him.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I have never heard of anything like this. In my opinion I think that both salts and the med are a bit much. I have only heard of using one or the other. My advice would be to maybe stick with the meds, they work a bit quicker, just make sure not to over dose and maybe private message Old Fish Lady.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

He got one more day of salt and meds with no more incidents. Now he's only got aquarium salt and dechlorinator in the water and will have green tea in with him tomorrow after a water change.

I used both because he was so thin and had a giant parasite poop hanging out. within the first day there were quite a few more parasite poops even with the medication, so I wanted to get rid of it as quick as possible before it killed him.

His poop is as regular as it can be for now since he's only interested in 1 pellet a day, so he's not being fasted either. There's a good 24 hours between each pellet he eats simply because he refuses to eat any more than 1, even if more are available.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, seeing as he was in such bad condition when you got him, I wouldn't be too worried as of yet- you haven't had him long enough to freak yet haha  Keep up with what you're doing and good luck!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah. I offer him food every few hours and leave it for him for about half an hour. If it's not eaten by then, I take it out. He's completely disinterested in bloodworms whether they're crushed or not. He'll only eat small pellets, but I'm not freaking about it right now. Wouldn't want to overload him with food to add to his problems.

There's nothing I can do to help his jaw is there? It sticks out a bit from his upper jaw and forms a point in the middle. Doesn't seem like he can close it or open it all the way. would that be partially due to his lack of muscle or fat?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

How long did you treat him for the internal parasites? Salt will not kill internal parasites and it takes more than 1 day to kill them so make sure you finish the entire course of anti-parasite medication. I do not advise using Tetra Parasite Guard as it is not very effective... Jungle's Parasite Clear or Jungle's Anti-Parasite pellets are much better if you can get one of those. 

If you can use API Stress Coat or Kordon's Fish Protector that will help reduce stress and aid fin growth. 

His jaw issue could be due to his condition but some bettas do have that deformation. It isn't a serious problem but he won't be able to eat large foods.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Well as far as the food he might just be adjusting and getting over whatever the bug was but Im glad he is now regluar. Hopefully he makes a full recovery! Cant wait to see what he looks like when his fins grow back and he is recovered, even in the pic he is a pretty boy.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

He went through the 48 hour treatment as suggested on the back of the package. I've been keeping an eye on his poop and what little does come out is always the color of the pellet he last ate. It hasn't been stringy or mushy since, but as firm as one pellet poop can be and relatively thick.

I'm will be going back to Petsmart tomorrow, so I will see if that one sells Jungle Parasite meds that aren't in food form since he's not big on eating. It won't hurt to pick up a pack just in case. I'm not overly concerned with his fins, as they'll be slow regrowing with his current food intake and condition anyway, but I'll try and pick up some stress coat as well.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

As long as his poop stays dark then there is nothing to worry about but I really do suggest that you use a better med in the future. Tetra Parasite Guard is really just a front; it is impossible to treat internal parasites with those ingredients in just 48 hours as the med claims to do. IMO They are banking on your fish not actually having internal parasites so it _looks_ like it is working  Keep an eye on him. Walmart is the only store that sells Jungle Parasite Fizz tablets. Petsmart sells the medicated pellets. It is possible that his poop was like that from stress or lack of food, not necessarily parasites. Hopefully that is the case!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Good thing Walmart is right next to the Petsmart in my town. Too bad they're a 20 minute drive on the highway away, but I'll be going tomorrow morning to get one of my sister's males set up for a new home, since Petsmart is the only store that sells a 2.5 gallon tank in town. And Walmart is cheaper on gravel, food, and decorations.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds good, let us know how he does!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, he was feeling well enough tot eat another piece of food just a few minutes ago. So he's had 2 pellets today so far. I'm hoping he'll keep this appetite up so he'll heal faster.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome! I hope he keeps it up!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

He just had another floating poop of about the same size, but it was the color of his food. I pulled it apart a little bit to discover a sort of yellowy tinted ball of sorts as well as what might have been some very small and very hard to see parasites. His swim bladder issues got a little bit worse, but he also did eat more food than he has the past few days and still might have some parasites going on. 

I put a tiny bit (.125 tsp) in his quarter gallon to help him pass whatever is putting pressure on his swim bladder. He's perked up a bit more since eating his second pellet.

Should I offer him a third pellet later tonight even though he's having swim bladder issues, or should I hold off until morning? I wanna try and put weight on as quickly as I can, but I want to be safe about it.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

What type of pellet is it?

Are you still treating him with both types of salt? If so, stop the Aq.Salt and treat exclusively with Epsom Salt. If he is having a lot of trouble swimming you can up the Epsom dose to 2tsp/gal. Don't worry, it is perfectly safe. Are you sure you are seeing parasites? For now, give him some time with the Epsom salt and see how his poop looks. If it begins to clear or turn white then start him on anti-parasite medication...

Since he is having trouble, don't feed him more than 3 pellets a day, one at a time. You can offer him frozen daphnia instead since that will actually help his digestive system clear poop & parasites. You can even soak his pellets in garlic juice. Garlic will make it taste better and I've heard that it even has anti-parasitic properties.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

He's been eating Topfin Color Enhancing Betta Bits. I'll see if he's willing to eat another one in an hour or two, but only give him 10 minutes since he's still having difficulties staying upright.

Depending on how he is in the morning for his water change, I'll either add aquarium salt or epsom salt. He's currently on 1/4 tsp aquarium salt and a tiny amount of epsom salt. Hopefully the temperature will stay constant tonight or he'll be floating in with my sister's big sorority for warmth. I'm trying to avoid that so he won't stress too much, but it doesn't look like the heater I bought is working. I'll be testing it tomorrow morning before going to the store, so I can return it if need be and maybe invest in another one.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

If he is having that much trouble swimming then you might want to consider uping the dose of Epsom to 2tsp/gal and stopping the Aq.Salt all together (that will make his SBD worse). Aq. Salt will not kill internal parasites so it isn't really necessary as long as you keep his water clean to prevent infections. 

I hope you can get the heating situation worked out! That can be really frustrating...


----------

